# [SOLVED] off the wall CRC errors![moved from m/boards]



## crc_error (May 12, 2008)

Hi

Hopefully someone will be able to help me out here... Im going to post the history of this problem Im having, so apologies in advance to all for the long post.

In a nutshell, Im having getting CRC errors when I try to install games. Im no newbie when it comes to PC's and troubleshooting, so believe me when I say I have tried everything... I think! 

Firstly, Im not installing from a DVD/CD, Im installing from a tool called Daemon Tools... most of you will know it well.

Here is a brief outline of what I have tried so far.

1. I've ran extensive testing using memtest+ and Microsoft Mem diag, totally about 24 hours total. Additionally I've swapped out my RAM and Ive used two seperate sets and get the same problem.

Its not the RAM.

2. During the above testing I used every possible memory slot combonation. I also made sure all memory timings were set manually, so I know that was all correct.

Not the memory settings or mobo memory slots.

3. I formatted BOTH my hard drives (and bought new cables) and installed fresh Windows XP SP2 on each drive, with the other one unplugged, still same problem

Not the windows installation, or my Hard Drives, or cables. Could be the SATA controller 

4. I have tried various versions of Daemon tools, I have tried the latest Nvidia 750i SLI chipset drivers from both Nvidia's website and Asus website. I have my onboard audio disabled in the CMOS. I also tried back-dating my CMOS, and updating the the most recent one that came out this month. None of this worked.

5. I've tried other misc suggestions I've read about on the internet, like clearing your Temp and %temp% folders, defragging the drives, running scandisk, disabling firewall software/anti-virus software.

6. Ive even started widows in the diagnostic mode, using msconfig, then started daemon tools manually (this was with my other HDD unplugged, and my DVD-RW unplugged) and it gave the same problem.

7. I have identified that both the images that I am trying to use are in fact 100%. I tested the same images on my friends computer and they both worked fine first time.

Not the image files.

Right now Im at the point where I think Im about to buy a whole new PC, and donate this one to charity... though I know my RAM and Video Card works... might haul those out! 

Im convinced that I have tried every possible combination, so now I need your help, please. Im stuck and I dont know what to do next. The only thing I can think is that maybe the mobo has gone on the blink, because there is some kind of corruption going on between the software and the hardware BUS, Im not sure.

Any info, would be greatly appreciated! 

Cheers,
Richard

-----------------------------
Intel E8200, Asus P5N-D, 2GB Kingston RAM, Asus 8800GT TOP 512MB, Windows XP SP2


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: off the wall CRC errors!*

crc_error,

Are you reading the image files from CD/DVD or other removeable media or have you copied the files to your hard drive? Are you having problems reading/running anything else from your hard drive? Do you have Anti-virus software installed and running? If so, try temporarily disabling it and see if the problem persists.

Have you tried uninstalling and re-installing Daemon Tools? A corrupt installation can cause this problem as well.

Check out this thread:

http://www.daemon-tools.cc/dtcc/archive/crc-errors-t1024.html

- John


----------



## crc_error (May 12, 2008)

*Re: off the wall CRC errors!*

a while ago I couldnt read any of my virus update files, it said that they were corrupt, so I re-installed windows and that fixed that...

Other than that, its only thesetwo IMAGE files that Im loading with daemon tools. Even if I copy the files from the "DVD" and run the setup.exe after copying all the files into a folder, I still get the errors.

Ive even tried burning the Image to DVD, same errors

See my post of the things Ive tried, I tried with a totally bare windows... so its not a software thing Im afraid. 

Ive tried lots of different versions of daemon tools, on various installs of windows...

:4-thatsba





johnhook said:


> crc_error,
> 
> Are you reading the image files from CD/DVD or other removeable media or have you copied the files to your hard drive? Are you having problems reading/running anything else from your hard drive? Do you have Anti-virus software installed and running? If so, try temporarily disabling it and see if the problem persists.
> 
> ...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: off the wall CRC errors!*

what power supply are you running
brand
wattage


----------



## crc_error (May 12, 2008)

*Re: off the wall CRC errors!*



dai said:


> what power supply are you running
> brand
> wattage


Hi

I got the Corsair 520W

http://www.corsairmemory.com/products/hx.aspx

From what I read its a really good power supply. Previously I had a cheap 400W


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: off the wall CRC errors!*

crc errors usually mean the actual file it self is corrupted


----------



## 0siris85 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: off the wall CRC errors!*

Does this happen when you mount and install other games? If other games run fine, then as dai stated the file is probably corrupt.


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: off the wall CRC errors!*

crc_error,

Are these CRC errors coming from Windows XP, from your Application or something else? Does this CRC error ONLY happen with Daemon Tools or are you having problems with other applications?

Are you overclocking your PC's motherboard and/or video hardware?

Have you forced any of the drive's transfer mode settings in the BIOS setup - (i.e. UDMA-X instead of AUTO)?

Have you installed any acceleration software (Intel's Application Accelerator) or any other backup, imaging, partitioning or other disk-related software recently?

I know you've disabled anti-virus software - but have you attempted to perform a FULL antivirus/malware scan of your PC with updated tools?

Go to:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?t=15968

and follow the 5 steps here to do a complete scan of your PC.

Please clarify that you're running XP SP2 and not some version of Vista.

Sorry this has turned into such a nightmare for you. If this CRC error problem is limited only to Daemon Tools, then it's a software problem (or possibly a virus). If you completely uninstall Daemon Tools and don't experience problems reading/writing to hard drives, CD/DVD drives or any other strange file corruption problems with other apps or using Windows in general - then something's up with Daemon Tools. If this is happening across the board (even with Daemon Tools removed) - then something else - either a virus, buggy driver, bad BIOS setting or faulty hardware is the culprit.

You really have to try changing one thing at a time to isolate this problem. If you just start randomly replacing hardware, updating/reinstalling software or drivers, changing BIOS settings, etc. you'll never know WHAT was causing the problem if it suddenly goes away.

- John


----------



## crc_error (May 12, 2008)

*UPDATE: Re: off the wall CRC errors!*

UPDATE:

ok so I managed to convince my supplier that it was my mobo, so they swapped it out with a brand new one...

I installed windows last night and tried to install Timeshift (from Daemon Tools) and lo-and-behold I got the same CRC error.

ok so its not the mobo... at least I scored a new one! :grin:

Ok to answer your questions...

This only happens with two image files that I have. Timeshift, and C&C3 expansion pack. I installed COD4 last night first time no problems at all! :4-dontkno

So last night I was thinking... Previoulsy I eliminated that it could be the image files themselves because my friend can install off them no problem. Then I made the connection... Previoulsy when I was at a LAN, the only two games I copied from him (over the network) were these two!

Is is possible that these files got corrupt over the network when I copied them? If so, I dont understand how that is possible becasuse its an ISO file, I didnt realise that it couldnt actually GET corrupt!

*Are these CRC errors coming from Windows XP, from your Application or something else? Does this CRC error ONLY happen with Daemon Tools or are you having problems with other applications?*

not quite sure what you getting at here? Its an error message that pops up from the windows installer mid-way through the game. I dont think its a game error, its a windows installer error.

*Are you overclocking your PC's motherboard and/or video hardware?*

nope, no overclocking at all

*Have you forced any of the drive's transfer mode settings in the BIOS setup - (i.e. UDMA-X instead of AUTO)?*

nope, checked all those and they 100%

*Have you installed any acceleration software (Intel's Application Accelerator) or any other backup, imaging, partitioning or other disk-related software recently?*

nope nothing like that at all.

*I know you've disabled anti-virus software - but have you attempted to perform a FULL antivirus/malware scan of your PC with updated tools?*

This I have NOT done yet. Though normally this kind of thing sits in the windows folders, and I have formatted my drive! I will try this ASAP

*Please clarify that you're running XP SP2 and not some version of Vista.*

Yes I am indeed running XP SP2... I even updated to SP3! but im back to SP2 now

So far I have tried changing one thing at a time. Last night, out of pure desperation I even took out my Creative sound card... same thing... then I put it back and tried another power supply... same thing. The only thing I havent swapped out is my CPU and my 8800GT.

If it turns out that all this is because the image files got corrupt over the network (which I have NEVER had in about 12 years of playing games!) then I promise Im going to go insane! :grin:

Will keep you all posted... thanks for all the help...

Richard


----------



## crc_error (May 12, 2008)

*Re: off the wall CRC errors!*

im back... goodie... :upset:

ok, so basically... I've now swapped each component out of my computer, the only thing I havent swapped out is my CPU.

I currently have a 20GB partition, just installed windows... fresh. Havent even installed graphics drivers yet.

I JUST downloaded the latest AVG 8.0 and I get a CRC error... take a look at the attachment.

It cant be Malware, there is nothing on this 20GB partition and I have nothing else plugged in!!! ***!!

I give up... I've tried everything. Would order a whole new computer, but I dont have the cash right now! 

oh yes... I was trying to install windows now, on this 20GB and I was getting errors copying from the CD when installing. Usually that indicates memory, but as we all know I've done extensive testing on my memory (see above please)

The Voltage on my RAM is set to AUTO, so I changed it to the reccommended, which is 2.2V. Then all of a sudden I stop getting errors.. back to AUTO... back to errors... back to reccommended, errors gone again! But Im still getting errors in Windows.

Replace my CPU?? :4-dontkno

I even tried running the Panda Security online check... you wont guess what error I got when I was trying to install it... :grin:

please help guys, im going out of my mind here

Richard


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: off the wall CRC errors!*

you may have noisey phone line that's causeing the corruptions
i will move you over to networking to see what they think
if they cannot help they can send you back


----------



## crc_error (May 12, 2008)

*Re: off the wall CRC errors!*



dai said:


> you may have noisey phone line that's causeing the corruptions
> i will move you over to networking to see what they think
> if they cannot help they can send you back


I *really dont think that its anything to do with networking... 

How can I be getting a CRC error when loading an image file through daemon tools, that has nothing to do with my network/internet.

I've run out of ideas, and the tech guy at my supplier is probably thinking im going nuts! *


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: off the wall CRC errors![moved from m/boards]*

crc_error,

If those CRC ERRORS are ONLY coming from Daemon Tools, and NOT occuring in Windows or with OTHER Windows applications - the problem is with Daemon Tools - NOT your OS, drivers or hardware. If there was corruption on your hard drive's filesystem, you would be getting CRC errors from Windows and other Windows Apps. If the CRC errors are limited to Daemon Tools, then either Daemon Tools, it's data files or some driver it has installed to read your hard drives is the source of this problem.

Are there settings in Daemon Tools to control disk access (i.e. direct or ASPI, etc.)? If so, these settings might be the issue. Make sure you don't have the Intel Application Accelerator installed as this is known to cause disk problems.

Focus on Daemon tools if these CRC errors are limited to THAT program.

- John


----------



## crc_error (May 12, 2008)

*Re: off the wall CRC errors![moved from m/boards]*

I wish it was limited to Daemon tools...

I downloaded AVG 8.0 last night, and it just gives me an CRC error! bizarre!


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: off the wall CRC errors![moved from m/boards]*

crc_error,

Sorry - I thought those CRC errors were coming from Daemon Tools. If they're coming from Windows XP, then that's a different issue. Do you get the CRC errors when accessing the SATA drives, IDE drives?

Do you have a USB mouse and/or USB flash drive or external USB hard drive? If so, do you get the CRC errors when reading/writing to USB storage devices?

Go to:

http://dlsvr01.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/flash/AsusUpdt_V71302.zip

Download and install this update for XP (for your motherboard).

Go into the Event Viewer and look at System errors. These CRC errors should be flagged in there - along with the driver or program that these errors are coming from. Please reply with that information.

Have you flashed your board with BIOS version 0502? If so, do this:

http://dlsvr01.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socket775/P5N-D/P5ND0502.zip

In your BIOS setup:

-disable SMART monitoring on your hard drives.

- Disable Advanced Intel CPU SpeedStep

- Set all the memory timing settings to AUTO

- Disable CPU/SATA/LTD Spread Spectrum

- Set Plug & Play OS to NO

- Disable ALL of the RAID settings

- Disable USB Legacy Support

- Disable HPET Support

- Disable power-up by mouse or keyboard

If you have any 3rd party disk imaging/management/backup software (Acronis, Ghost, etc.) - uninstall these programs.

The RAM voltage and timing settings could be an issue. If AUTO isn't working, I'd check with Kingston as to the correct voltage/timing settings for the memory you're using.

The other possibility is a bad driver (IDE, SATA) or some other software/driver that's interfering with disk access. I know you went from SP2 to SP3 then back to SP2. Have you allows Windows Update to install any driver updates?

Start with that event log - hopefully something should be flagged in there that will give us more information about what's causing the CRC errors.

- John


----------



## crc_error (May 12, 2008)

*UPDATE: Re: off the wall CRC errors![moved from m/boards]*

hi gents

looks like I have more than one problem here...

ok, so I have an update for you... previously I ruled out that my internet connection could be a problem, looks like I have diagnosed this as ONE of the problems. On a clean install of XP SP2, I downloaded AVG 8.0 free and I got an error when I tried to install it... CRC error.

I took my PC to a friends house, same installation (nothing changed at all) and hooked it up to his ADSL... downloaded the same file, and I got no error when I tried to install. I tried the file I had previously downloaded on my Internet Connection, and I got the CRC error. 

Clearly my internet connection is totally screwed for some reason... but right now Im putting that on the back-burner :sigh:

So back to getting CRC errors while trying to install games... 

I've made some kind of connection with the voltage my RAM uses in the BIOS. Currently I have the timings set on manual 5-5-5-15 2T and the voltage on AUTO. When I tried to install XP and Vista, they both give me errors during installation. When I set the voltage to 2.2V, I can install both no problems. As soon as I put it on auto, I cant install XP or Vista.

Im thinking there is something fishy with my memory mobo combination. see attachment for memory spec sheet. My mobo supports DDR800, so it should be runing at 1.8V right? Well my mobo only goes down to 1.85V. PC wont POST if I set it to that. But Im not running DDR1066 so why does it work with 2.2V? Something doesnt seem right there :4-dontkno

Perhaps I should just get DDR800 RAM and see if my PC becomes more stable, because right now its BSOD after BSOD after BSOD...


----------



## crc_error (May 12, 2008)

*Re: off the wall CRC errors![moved from m/boards]*



johnhook said:


> crc_error,
> 
> Sorry - I thought those CRC errors were coming from Daemon Tools. If they're coming from Windows XP, then that's a different issue. Do you get the CRC errors when accessing the SATA drives, IDE drives?
> 
> ...


----------



## crc_error (May 12, 2008)

*UPDATE: Re: off the wall CRC errors![moved from m/boards]*

you not gonna believe this... it WAS my RAM!

After running Memtest+ and Microsoft RAM Diag for about 48 hours in total, I still got no errors. My supplier took my PC as is, and took my RAM and put into another PC... ran Memtest+ and lo and behold... errors galore!!!

They have replaced my RAM and all seems to be working 100% no problems.

I want to take this time to thank everyone who offered me solutions and advice... ray: and helped in my struggle when I was about to throw my PC out the window! :sigh:

I will be back if I cant resolve this stupid sound card problem I have... :grin:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: off the wall CRC errors![moved from m/boards]*

glad you have it sorted


----------

